# دورة تثقيفية: كيف نحمي انفسنا من المخاطر البيولوجية (الامراض



## يا الغالي (16 يونيو 2013)

هذه دورة تدريبية اساسية لكل من يعمل في بيئة العمل المليئة بالمخاطر البيولوجية​biohazards (مثل: المستشفيات، مزارع تربية المواشي والدواجن، مواقع ردم النفايات، ومعامل الصرف الصحي).
تناقش الدورة اهم اسس علم السلامة البيولوجية Biosafety ( الأمان الحيوي) من سلسله الاجراءات المتخذه والتدابير الوقائيه لحمايه الصحه العامه للانسان وصحه الحيوان والنبات والبيئه من الامراض ومخاطر العدوى. 

رابط تحميل الدورة





==منقول == 






​


----------



## جمال سعدالله (22 يوليو 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

